# Rapala X-Shad



## xmytruck (May 27, 2007)

Great I just started buying glass shad rap and now they came out with X-shad.. too cool can't wait to get it...



https://www.rapala.com/enews/may11_07/


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2007)

Seen them! I like some of the new colors. I guess they stop and stay suspended on the retrieve. 

Dick's here I come.  (Time to print a coupon).


----------



## cjensen (May 28, 2007)

Great...more stuff to buy!


----------

